# minn kota or motor guide



## Eroc33 (Jun 6, 2006)

I was thinking about getting  a Minn kota Power drive or edge, or the motor guide wireless. I have 2 motor guide and like them but i dont know much about the minn kotas. and are they comparable and power ratings


----------



## Randy (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a MinnKota Power Drive wiht the copilot and love it.  Keep in mind that it will not turn as quick as a mechanical unit.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't know about the power drives - that doesn't sound like something I'd want. I have to maneuver so don't hit wasp nests, etc when I'm fishing. Also, getting lures out of trees and weeds. I need a motor that's pretty responsive. 

Related to brands, I went on a fishing trip last week and the boat I used had Minn Kota on it. 

Based on general quality, I'll stick to Motorguide.


----------



## jason308 (Jun 11, 2006)

Never used the wireless, but I have a Minn Kota 55 lb. thrust All Terrain on my 16 foot jon, and it has really taken a licking with rocks, sand bars, etc. I have to worry more about the way it is mounted on the boat so it doesn't come off, I thought surely the shaft would be broken several times with the stuff I have hit. It keeps right on going!


----------



## Eroc33 (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks for the info, but keep them comeing, this is for my 12 foot jon boat so i like the idea of the powerdrive or the wirless becase it is smaller and the pedal is easier to position. also waht is the best way to mount it up front, i was thinking about putting 1/2 inch plywood up front how does that sound. if any body had any pics of their setup that would be great.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 16, 2006)

i am with jason308, i had an all terrain that i loved and took a great many hits and kept going. right now i have the salt water model hand control and it too is an awesome motor. not sure about bubbas "quality" comment, but i have had a motorguide broken off from the mount 3 times and the shaft was bent so bad i replaced it twice. this happened to me, not that friend of a friend's cousin junk. motorguide would not replace it, they said and i quote "don't fish where there are so many stumps" i am a bowfisherman, i cant stay away from stumps. my minn kota takes the licks with a 19 ft carolina skiff behind it and does not stop. my money will always be with minn kota.  my .02


----------



## brofoster (Jun 22, 2006)

I just bought and mounted the Minn Kota ATV.  I paid a little over $300 for and man I have not regreted one minute of it.  I only have a small fiberglass jon boat, and at 65 lbs of thrust I can get moving.  I usually troll up one side of the river and float down the other.  Gets pretty tight in some places and that motor took a beating.  At one point I had it wide open and hit a submurged stump.  NOT A SCRATCH TO DATE.  For the value, power, and durability you can't go wrong with that one.


----------



## lake hartwell (Jul 20, 2006)

I kind of prefer Minn Kota BUT, BUT!! They are both owned b y Johnson Motors and built in the same plant.


----------

